# Did The CDC Just Admit Vaccines Don't Work?  That's What It Looks Like



## JonDouglas (Jul 29, 2021)

A friend sent me this (yes, it has references):

This week, the CED made changes to their guidance, and one item, in particular, got a lot of attention. But there was an even bigger admission by the CDC that went largely unnoticed. While most were busy complaining about the new face mask guidelines for everyone, vaccinated or not, there was little discussion about the item just below that particular guidance that essentially admits the “vaccines” don’t really do what we’ve been told they would do for the past eight months.​​


> UPDATED testing guidance: If a fully vaccinated person has a known exposure to someone with suspected or confirmed COVID-19, @CDCgov recommends getting tested 3-5 days after exposure and wearing a mask in public indoor settings for 14 days or until they receive a negative result.​— Weijia Jiang (@weijia) July 29, 2021​


​


> _“Added a recommendation for fully vaccinated people who have a known exposure to someone with suspected or confirmed COVID-19 to be tested 3-5 days after exposure, and to wear a mask in public indoor settings for 14 days or until they receive a negative test result.” – CDC Guidance Additions_​



You get a vaccine thinking it will protect you.  Now, the CDC wants you to get tested if you come in contact with someone who is suspected of having covid.  Now why would they want you to do both that and mask up?  Do I even have to ask?

And, if this wasn't enough, now there's some evidence that vaccinated individuals may be better carriers of the delta variant than the non-vaccinated, possibly because of natural immunity, but there's too little data on that yet since the CDC has been stupidly slow to ramp up antibody testing.

Edit Note:  I was just again asked the following question:   _If the vaccines don't work as was advertised, whey are they being pushed so hard_? There is a sign atop my computer tower given to me by IBM in the days of Tom Watson that says "*DENKE*"


----------



## win231 (Jul 29, 2021)

Except for those individuals who lack common sense or are in denial, they have already admitted vaccines don't work when they required masks even if vaccinated.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 29, 2021)

NONE of these vaccines are 100% protective.  However, they DO lessen the chances of contracting this virus, Substantially.  As this virus mutates, there are many "unknowns" about how easily it can be spread, etc.  With the numbers once again on the rise, and conditions changing almost daily, it is rather unlikely than ANY agency....CDC, FDA, etc., can give us totally accurate, and up to date information about avoiding catching/spreading the virus.  About all a person can do is gauge the severity of this infection in their given area, or anywhere they are likely to go, and follow sensible and cautious actions.  If masks can lessen the chances of infection....even by a small amount....that is better than nothing.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> NONE of these vaccines are 100% protective.  However, they DO lessen the chances of contracting this virus, Substantially.  As this virus mutates, there are many "unknowns" about how easily it can be spread, etc.  With the numbers once again on the rise, and conditions changing almost daily, it is rather unlikely than ANY agency....CDC, FDA, etc., can give us totally accurate, and up to date information about avoiding catching/spreading the virus.  About all a person can do is gauge the severity of this infection in their given area, or anywhere they are likely to go, and follow sensible and cautious actions.  If masks can lessen the chances of infection....even by a small amount....that is better than nothing.


Until you get form-fitted with a medical grade mask, it's like thinking a wife fence will give you some protection you from mosquitoes and that a wire fence is better than nothing.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 29, 2021)

If a vaccinated person comes in contact with someone possibly having Covid, the CDC knows they can be infected even without symptoms and spread Covid to both the unvaccinated and vaccinated. And even the vaccinated can have a severe case of Covid and there have been deaths of those vaccinated.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> NONE of these vaccines are 100% protective.  However, *they DO lessen the chances of contracting this virus, Substantially.*  As this virus mutates, there are many "unknowns" about how easily it can be spread, etc.  With the numbers once again on the rise, and conditions changing almost daily, it is rather unlikely than ANY agency....CDC, FDA, etc., can give us totally accurate, and up to date information about avoiding catching/spreading the virus.  About all a person can do is gauge the severity of this infection in their given area, or anywhere they are likely to go, and follow sensible and cautious actions.  If masks can lessen the chances of infection....even by a small amount....that is better than nothing.


That number keeps dropping, though. Since vaccine roll-out the number dropped from around 85% effecicacy to as low as 44% last time I looked, which was over a week ago. WHO sanctioned a group of experts to figure out why this is happening.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 29, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> WHO sanctioned a group of experts to figure out why this is happening.


Well, that gives me confidence.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 29, 2021)

jondouglas wrote"Until you get form-fitted with a medical grade mask, it's like thinking a wife fence will give you some protection you from mosquitoes and that a wire fence is better than nothing." 
what the heck is this??????


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 29, 2021)

you read that the deer population in several states now carry the sar virus that is the main cause of the covid19??we already know that mink carry that virus...


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 29, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> you read that the deer population in several states now carry the sar virus that is the main cause of the covid19??we already know that mink carry that virus...


Well shoot there goes this upcoming season of venison.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 29, 2021)

__


----------



## win231 (Jul 29, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> you read that the deer population in several states now carry the sar virus that is the main cause of the covid19??we already know that mink carry that virus...


Yes - when the "Experts"don't have answers, just blame animals.  If that doesn't work, pick an animal or bug people don't like - rats, flies, fleas, spiders, roaches.
It works......for the ignorant.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 29, 2021)

yes win231 and you are in that group!!!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 29, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> If a vaccinated person comes in contact with someone possibly having Covid, the CDC knows they can be infected even without symptoms and spread Covid to both the unvaccinated and vaccinated. And even the vaccinated can have a severe case of Covid and there have been deaths of those vaccinated.



That's true...NO vaccine is 100% effective.  However, if you've been following the news this Summer, you should note that 99% of those being hospitalized and/or dying are unvaccinated.  And yes, the vaccinated can still be exposed to, and carry this virus, and infect others....which is Why wearing masks and avoiding crowds, etc., is Still important.  This virus is still a Long way from being resolved, and if people continue to downplay its severity, and ignore the recommendations, we will be feeling its effect for a long, long time.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 29, 2021)

Don M. said:


> That's true...NO vaccine is 100% effective.  However, if you've been following the news this Summer, you should note that 99% of those being hospitalized and/or dying are unvaccinated.  And yes, the vaccinated can still be exposed to, and carry this virus, and infect others....which is Why wearing masks and avoiding crowds, etc., is Still important.  This virus is still a Long way from being resolved, and if people continue to downplay its severity, and ignore the recommendations, we will be feeling its effect for a long, long time.


I do not, nor ever have "downplayed" the severity of the virus. I believe in wearing a mask. 

The virus is real, it's not a hoax and vaccination is a choice.


----------



## win231 (Jul 29, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> jondouglas wrote"Until you get form-fitted with a medical grade mask, it's like thinking a wife fence will give you some protection you from mosquitoes and that a wire fence is better than nothing."
> what the heck is this??????


A concept that's........above your head.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 30, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> jondouglas wrote"Until you get form-fitted with a medical grade mask, it's like thinking a wife fence will give you some protection you from mosquitoes and that a wire fence is better than nothing."
> what the heck is this??????


An analogy on size differences (e.g., holes in masks vs aerosol size).


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 30, 2021)

oh and by the way win231 rats and bats have been known to carry disease before your granddaddy was born


----------



## win231 (Jul 30, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> oh and by the way win231 rats and bats have been known to carry disease before your granddaddy was born


Then you better avoid them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> That number keeps dropping, though. Since vaccine roll-out the number dropped from around 85% efficacy to as low as 44% last time I looked, which was over a week ago. WHO sanctioned a group of experts to figure out why this is happening.


A slight correction - I learned today that while the number of vaccinated people contracting the virus has increased, the number of vaccinated people requiring hospitalization is nearly zero.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> A friend sent me this (yes, it has references):
> 
> This week, the CED made changes to their guidance, and one item, in particular, got a lot of attention. But there was an even bigger admission by the CDC that went largely unnoticed. While most were busy complaining about the new face mask guidelines for everyone, vaccinated or not, there was little discussion about the item just below that particular guidance that essentially admits the “vaccines” don’t really do what we’ve been told they would do for the past eight months.​​
> ​
> ...


Nowhere in your post do I see "The vaccines do not work."


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Until you get form-fitted with a medical grade mask, it's like thinking a wife fence will give you some protection you from mosquitoes and that a wire fence is better than nothing.


And what about the hundreds of millions of people all over the world that have worn store bought masks that have not been infected for all these months?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Until you get form-fitted with a medical grade mask, it's like thinking a wife fence will give you some protection you from mosquitoes and that a wire fence is better than nothing.


WRONG!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 30, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> And what about the hundreds of millions of people all over the world that have worn store bought masks that have not been infected for all these months?


Perhaps you've forgotten that some 85% or so of all people were never going to be affected to any significant degree, so your argument is moot.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 30, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> WRONG!


Really?  Let's see here - the  virus’s diameter ranges from 60-150 nanometers (nm = billionth of a meter). As a basis of comparison, the thinnest hair on your head is about 80,000 nm. That’s over 600 times the mean diameter of the virus (120 nm). Take a look at a single strand of cotton, for example - not a thread, but a strand from which threads are spun -- consists of numerous cotton fibers. Cotton is absorbent due to the abundant space between these fibers. The spaces vary between these fibers from tens to hundreds of times larger than the virus. It should go without saying, but does not anymore, that the virus can readily pass through these between-fibers spaces - and this is just one fiber.

These cotton threads are, in turn, woven together into cloth used in non-surgical masks. The spaces between the threads in that cloth are visible to the naked eye and are, comparatively speaking, multi-lane freeways to the virus. To believe non-surgical cloth masks can stop the passage of 120 nm particles like the CCP-virus is not rational.  Don't believe it?  Let's go a little further.

In a marvelously Orwellian statement, the CDC’s guidance on wildfires advises that “cloth masks used to slow the spread of COVID-19 offer little protection against wildfire smoke.” As the smallest smoke particle’s size is at least four times greater than the virus, a mask that provides little protection against smoke particles provide no significant protection against covid.

Simple physics of size. The wire fence analogy holds.

Edit:  But wait, there's more!  There's the issue of aerosol physics, but that's another discussion.


----------



## Brookswood (Jul 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> since the CDC has been stupidly slow to ramp up antibody testing.
> 
> Edit Note:  I was just again asked the following question:   _If the vaccines don't work as was advertised, whey are they being pushed so hard_? There is a sign atop my computer tower given to me by IBM in the days of Tom Watson that says "*DENKE*"


Well, we have found an area of agreement.  The CD is terribly slow in getting testing done and assembling the statistics.   And, after a year and a half there is no excuse for it.   Just today I heard an interview with Dr. Gottlieb  bemoaning the fact that we have to get a lot of badly needed information from the UK and Israel rather than gathering it ourselves.  Just to rub salt in the wound, an acquaintace in the UK tells me he buys Covid tests to see if he has been exposed for about one Euro (about $1.20) a test.  He tests his entire family once or twice a week.

OTOH, "*If the vaccines don't work as was advertised, *_whey are they being pushed so hard_?" Emphasis added by me.

I think the above statement starts from a false premise.   The vaccines work very well as advertised. They were developed on information about the early forms of corona virus and they were very effective in preventing the Covid disease in people who got infected. They also reduced the threat of spreading the disease.  There was never a claim of 100% effectiveness.   In fact the virus had several new and  more dangerous variants that the vaccine still did a good job of crushing. Not perfect, but good.

Now we have a new variant that is many times more infectious.  The situation has changed quite a bit more than previously.   The current vaccines are  still very effective at preventing serious illness and death. But, they are not as good at preventing infections and spreading the disease.  I don't agree that  can be interpreted as not working as advertised.
My two cents.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 30, 2021)

"The current vaccines are still very effective at preventing serious illness and death"

But the numbers are rising on the fully vaccinated being hospitalized and dying.


----------



## win231 (Jul 30, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "The current vaccines are still very effective at preventing serious illness and death"
> 
> But the numbers are rising on the fully vaccinated being hospitalized and dying.


Amazing how hard some people will work to believe something positive, despite evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "The current vaccines are still very effective at preventing serious illness and death"
> 
> But the numbers are rising on the fully vaccinated being hospitalized and dying.


Ummm. Compare them to unvaccinated people.


----------

